# Work food



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey guys (and girls), hope all is well around the UK-muscle scene. Basically i am after some ideas for food which i can take to work with me as i have just started a new job which is very labor intensive. At my last job i was able to walk home for a proper meal, but now i have to take it with me (i could eat at the café but all they have is junk). I am basically taking anything i can at the moment to prevent loss of weight (which has worked quite well, got abit leaner  ). If any of you who take there food with them to work could perhaps post what you have, or if you have any ideas on some really good/essential foods to take with me then please speak up. I take at least 3 peices of fruit with me at the moment, which i eat throughout the day to keep energy levels up. I always take 2 tuna sandwiches & a scotch egg (hard boiled egg with meat around it) with me for lunch, so i will just need a suggestion for the 2 other meal (and anything which can go between), and a few of those breakfast bars. I need around 35g of protein per meal (6 a day) to be able to grow in size. I work from 9:00am to 5:00pm and only have time for 3 meals during these hours. Also i will be buying some gainer aswell to have during the day (during the morning sesson where i work 3 hours without having anything). Cheers for any ideas you lads come up with/suggest.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You could buy chefx's diatia. This contains a lot of really nice recipes. Even if you don't follow it to the letter (I don't), the recipes in there, in particular the beef one, are well worth the price of the book.

If you don't fancy spending money on that, making up bowls with a meat source (chicken, tuna, beef etc), a carb source (pasta, rice, veggies etc) and a fat source (probably oil) would work fine, although you would need to calculate how much you need of each yourself. Stick to real foods.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

what big said. Make some meals the night before consisting of whole food. Maybe bring some protein shakes or something aswell.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

for my work mans lunch i take some chicken/ham with me some brown rolls, fruit and a protein drink/bar its all easy to carry in a plastic bag when i am on the road

if i do go to a dirty cafe i try and just have meat


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i like all the variations of blended foods for at work

lorian has a few recepies up his sleve

i know a few too

chefx has a few gooduns

use your imagination a little and you can come up with a lot


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

or if your a bone idle bitch like me, go to the super market and buy some ready made pasta salad, tuna salad, cooked chicken etc etc


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> or if your a bone idle bitch like me, go to the super market and buy some ready made pasta salad, tuna salad, cooked chicken etc etc


I do not believe for one minute their nutritional information. The tuna salads they sell down by me (Tesco extra) have a total of 550 calories. Theres hardly any tuna in the thing and they work it out to be 58g of protein? Yeah right. And theres 40g fat in it by a marginal amount of mayonnaise. I would not take their information literally carlos. better making them yourself mate.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

na m8, the stuff i get (when i do buy it) has no mayo. just consists of, pasta, tuna i some times get prwns. and i bulk it up buy my self with peppers. i know the salads your on about they do sell them aswell. but honestly they sell just plain salads.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

okay, thats cool then. Its quicker to buy the base like that then add to it.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> Maybe bring some protein shakes or something aswell.


How long can u keep the protein drink for if u make it beforehand?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

if its refrigerated then all day but better to drink it as soon as you can.

If its not refrigerated then eat/drink it within 30 minutes.

milks a food that you have to be careful with, it can turn quickly


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

i always take 2 tins of tuna to work for my dinner - i cook them with oats, herbs and 2 eggs whites in some none stick fying spray. when cooled down pour some olive oil over mmmmm.

for my morning break 5 boiled eggs, chopped with salad cream (low fat) then make 2 wraps.

afernoon break i have chopped chicken breast (frozen from asda) with basmati rice. i cook a bag at the begining of the week and it lasts ages.

try cottage cheese and rice cakes - you can mix alsorts with the cottage cheese:- pianaple, chives, onions, peppers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Finger foods..................

Hard boiled eggs

tins of tuna

all fruits

vegetables

cottage cheese

zip lock baggies

tupperware

aluminum foil

Ive been bagging my food for over 20 years at work. Real easy to do.

Crock pot dishes and tupperware work well.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

all the foods in my diatia can be vacuum sealed then just microwave reheated and eaten from the back


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

skizxi said:


> i always take 2 tins of tuna to work for my dinner - i cook them with oats, herbs and 2 eggs whites in some none stick fying spray. when cooled down pour some olive oil over mmmmm.


This sounds BAD, more details please


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Sorry for not replying but the builders ripped out my internet cable and i've only just managed to get a bloody BT man round to sort it out. From the looks of things i already have most of the basics in there then, i think that i definatly make a up a chicken/pasta dish with me from now on though. Perhaps adding a few vegetables to the lot. Thanks for the suggestions, i'll definalty pick some up. My gains had definalty decreased since starting there, still gaining something (ther than fat) is better than nothing


----------

